# Key Post: Transfering Files one PC to Another



## Ryaner (6 Jan 2005)

Hi

Bought new PC and want to transfer files from one to another i.e. docs, music, images etc.

I have the installation cd’s for some applications so they should be ok

I do not want to take the hard drive out and attach it to new pc as afraid I could mess it up and I don’t have any back up for this

Both PCs are on Windows XP and have spare USB Ports

I don’t want to burn the files onto CDrw as that would take me ages.

Was thinking of getting a datalink cable and connect the PCS up and my new PC should pick up the old drive as ‘new hardware found’ and transfer the files this way?

The PCs will be in close proximity to each other

Will this work and do I need any software to do this ?

Thanks


----------



## NathanielStarbuck (6 Jan 2005)

*Re: Transfering Files one PC to Another*

You can buy a 256MB pen card on Amazon.com for about 20 quid sterling. You can probably find them at similar prices in PCWorld etc. Just plug into your usb port and acts like a hard drive. No software installation or anything required.


----------



## stobear (6 Jan 2005)

*Re: Transfering Files one PC to Another*

I used my USB, but even a 256MB capacity would have taken me ages. I did see a discussion here on AAM, still trying to find it...........have look around www.download.com for a utility to do this......


----------



## elderdog (6 Jan 2005)

*Re: Transfering Files one PC to Another*

Take the HDD out of your old PC and connect it as a secondary HDD in your new PC then transfer over what ever you want 

Will XP let you do this ?


----------



## penang (6 Jan 2005)

*Re: Transfering Files one PC to Another*

If both of your PCs have a Network card then you can use an Ethernet cross over cable to connect them together at up to 100Mb/s

Just type "connecting 2 pcs with an Ethernet crossover cable" into google and you will find plenty of help

Penang


----------



## Ryaner (6 Jan 2005)

*Re: Transfering Files one PC to Another*

did a google on 

connecting 2 pcs with an Ethernet crossover cable

Came up with many options.......

Not sure what they are saying over my head..zoink

Will the cable itself suffice or do I need software ?

The Pen option looks ok have to check for price

Dont want to take HD out as afraid of messing up and with my luck something would


----------



## car (6 Jan 2005)

*2 pcs*

This [broken link removed] pretty much explains what you need to do.  
And no additional s/w is required.
Oh yeah, make sure you buy a crossover cable and not just a CAT5/CAT6 network cable which is different, elara.ie have them for about 3-5 euro but you should be able to walk in to any PC shop and pick one up.

If you get stuck with any particular part post back here for help.


----------



## Ryaner (6 Jan 2005)

*2 pcs*

Hi

Elara have them but they said I would need a Network Port in both Pc's for the crossover cable to work

What & where is the Network Port ??

My PC is 3-4 years old so should it have one ?

Should it have this port is it a case of connecting the 2 pcs and my new pc should pick up 'new hardware' or do I have to set up a network??

This is proving more difficult than I thought

Thanks


----------



## penang (6 Jan 2005)

*connecting 2 pcs*

Ryaner

if you have a "port" or hole in your computer that will take one of these then its probably a network port

[broken link removed]

this is an rj45 connector and has 8 pins as opposed to 6 on a standard telephone connector

P


----------



## car (6 Jan 2005)

*ans*

*What & where is the Network Port ??*
Look at the back of the pc and see if theres somewhere will take what looks like a slightly larger then a phone input ala the pic linked above.  Newer pcs have them built internally with a slot normally somewhere around where the mouse and KB slots are but most pcs have them as PCI cards.

*My PC is 3-4 years old so should it have one ?*
It really depends on where you got it.  If you picked it up for home use and only got a modem card then Id guess no.  If you got S/H from an office then Id guess yes.

*Should it have this port is it a case of connecting the 2 pcs and my new pc should pick up 'new hardware' or do I have to set up a network??*
You do need  to set up a network as per the instructions in the link I posted above.  


========================
If you dont have a network card in either of the PCs then you'll have to find a way of either "shipping" the data via the memory sticks/burning cds etc, or look into using laplink on your serial or parallel ports.   Basically the same as the network crossover but on the (what should be) existing serial and parallel ports.  You will probably need laplink software which you may be able to pick up somewhere on the web but I feel sure Ive read that some of the XP versions have a wizard that will let you configure this but cant find anything on google.  I dont have XP so if you search your help for laplink it might throw up something .  You wont get quick speeds but it beats the "shipping" method.
Just checked elara and the laplink cables are around the 4-5e mark as well.  

Ive just checked download.com and if use [broken link removed] software you should get 25 free uses which should be enough if its a once off.  If its going to be more Id suggest investing in a network config ie, router/cards etc.


----------



## penang (6 Jan 2005)

*connecting 2 pcs*

Ryaner

Do you have broadband?  If so did you get a small router from your provider?  If so there may be options to transfer the files through this router as they often come with USB and Ethernet connections.  I have a number of PCs in my own home networked through the Broadband router from Eircom.

P


----------



## Ryaner (6 Jan 2005)

*connecting 2 pcs*

Hi

Bought it from Pc world...I was young.....

Its a Packard Bell

Well at least I know what to look for now and I can look later on

Dont have Network Port so thats that option buggered

May just trying burning onto CDrw as dont want to many Coaster

Cheers


----------



## penang (7 Jan 2005)

*transferring files*

Ryaner

pity  about the nw port.

try compressing files using winzip  before you burn the CDs.  That'll cut down on the number of cds you need...


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2005)

*Re: transferring files*

Networking is not a necessity. A c. €10 null modem cable connecting the PCs via their serial port and _HyperTerminal_ (_Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> Communications -> HyperTerminal_) will suffice for occasional file transfers. Use _Google_ to find tutorials on how to do this.


----------



## morpheus (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: transferring files*

Good thread guys, however I have an issue that needs more expert advice...

How would I connect my good pc (windows XP) to an ailing PC (Windows 98)?  So that I can retrieve the files before we nuke the old pc. On the Win98 pc I can only get to the DOS prompt Safe mode, I cannot actually boot to windows itself.

Is there a better solution than connecting the PC's above to retreive the files? the old PC has usb ports I think, but its an ancient creaking old barge of a pc.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

Take the hard disk out of the _W98 PC _and install it temporarily in the _XP PC_ and you should be able to just copy stuff straight off as long as the drive itself is not dodgy. If you don't know how to remove/install hard disks then _Google _for tips or get somebody who can help.


----------



## beldin (26 Feb 2007)

Also shops like maplin have USB to IDE adapters so you could plug the old disk in externally if you didn't want to open the new PC or if it doesn't have space.
[broken link removed]

Also you could buy an external housing , in that way you could use the old disk as external storage for the future.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

Good point. You can get those cable adaptors and the housings a lot cheaper on _eBay _than locally.


----------



## f9710145 (27 Feb 2007)

When I got my last PC (nearly 2 years ago) I had XP on the new one, and Windows ME on the old.  I had GB's of data I wanted to transfer and couldn't be bothered swapping HD's accross.  Instead I used this little thing...

[broken link removed]

I copied all files I needed to one dir on the old machine, setup the link between the two machines (took a bit of configuring, but got it working in the end) and left them to copy.  I woke up the next morning and everything was accross.  They're cheap and handy.  I think PC World have the same thing, but at a multiple of the cost from eBay.  I orderedd mine from a place in Hong Kong and it arrived within a week.

Hope that helps....


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

Fine - but in _morpheus's _specific case one of the _PCs _wont boot properly.


----------

